# Multiple initrd with GRUB

## Kenji Miyamoto

Is it possible to pass multiple initrd options to the kernel from GRUB by simply having multiple initrd lines?

----------

## neiljw

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> Is it possible to pass multiple initrd options to the kernel from GRUB by simply having multiple initrd lines?

 

Just put multiple boot entries in grub.conf - each with the same kernel but different initrds.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I want to use both bootsplash and uvesa on one kernel, which may require two initrd lines.  Is this possible?

----------

## neiljw

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> I want to use both bootsplash and uvesa on one kernel, which may require two initrd lines.  Is this possible?

 

No - you would have to build both into one initrd. But what I think you are attempting is impossible anyway. You can't have 2 frame buffers at the same time.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Okay, I want to use uvesa with bootsplash.  I have disabled vesafb and enabled uvesafb, and set it up according to spock's page.  I want to load v86d, and then load bootspash's gentoo-blue-1400x1050 initramfs built by splashgen_initramfs, to use uvesafb instead of vesafb as I had before.  Is this possible?

----------

## neiljw

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> Okay, I want to use uvesa with bootsplash.  I have disabled vesafb and enabled uvesafb, and set it up according to spock's page.  I want to load v86d, and then load bootspash's gentoo-blue-1400x1050 initramfs built by splashgen_initramfs, to use uvesafb instead of vesafb as I had before.  Is this possible?

 

Ah. Now it's all starting to make sense. In fact, it's what I do. You can load v86d in the kernel. It's General Setup/Initramfs source files in "make menuconfig". Just enter the path to the v86d initramfs file there and load your bootsplash initrd file in grub.conf as normal.  :Wink: 

----------

